
Which States Are in the Midwest? - curtis
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/what-states-are-in-the-midwest/
======
a3n
Interesting to ask residents' opinions.

But here's this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midwestern_United_States](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midwestern_United_States)

